# Ebay's Reliability/ Ipod Nano



## christianyouth (Jul 8, 2008)

I've found that ebay has the best prices around. On Apple.com I can order a 4GB, Ipod NANO for $150, but on Ebay I can get one for about $80-100. I'm wondering if eBay is reliable, if they have a good return policy and all of that. For you who have bought from ebay, please let me know how your service was there.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jul 8, 2008)

christianyouth said:


> I've found that ebay has the best prices around. On Apple.com I can order a 4GB, Ipod NANO for $150, but on Ebay I can get one for about $80-100. I'm wondering if eBay is reliable, if they have a good return policy and all of that. For you who have bought from ebay, please let me know how your service was there.



I bought my iPod Video on eBay and it was delivered as advertised. The screen had a few scratches (still viewable and all documented in the ad), and I was able to purchase the parts on eBay to make a change.

The vast majority of my eBay experiences (100+ purchases and a few sales) have been fine. I think I had a problem once with a tardy delivery, but that's about it.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 8, 2008)

I have had only one problem also. I bought guitar hero with guitars and everything. One guitar was defective. Just got in contact with the dealer and it was exchanged. Been an ebayer for a few years now.


----------



## Herald (Jul 8, 2008)

When you buy on Ebay you are not buying FROM Ebay. You are buying from a person who is using the Ebay service. You need to check their feedback scores which will give you an indication of how reliable and trustworthy they are.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 8, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> When you buy on Ebay you are not buying FROM Ebay. You are buying from a person who is using the Ebay service. You need to check their feedback scores which will give you an indication of how reliable and trustworthy they are.



Thanks, Bill. I was going to say something similar but then I wondered if Ebay had some sort of new program in competition with Amazon.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 8, 2008)

Ditto's to what Bill said. It is a listing place for retailers and persons who just want to sell stuff.


----------



## Herald (Jul 8, 2008)

As an example. I once bought a virtual fly swatter on Ebay. Since it was virtual the seller claimed to have virtually mailed it. Problem was, my flies weren't virtual.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 8, 2008)

tcalbrecht said:


> christianyouth said:
> 
> 
> > I've found that ebay has the best prices around. On Apple.com I can order a 4GB, Ipod NANO for $150, but on Ebay I can get one for about $80-100. I'm wondering if eBay is reliable, if they have a good return policy and all of that. For you who have bought from ebay, please let me know how your service was there.
> ...



Tom,

Can you purchase a new screen for an IPOD video? I have an 80GB model that has a pretty good scratch on the screen.


----------



## christianyouth (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replies. It sounds like ebay is a reliable place, and I'll for sure check the feed back and ratings of the seller. I wonder about the return policy, though. Those of you who got defective items, like the guitar or the iPod with a scratch on the screen, did you have the option of sending back the item for a refund?


----------



## Hippo (Jul 8, 2008)

Another point is to read the description of what you are buying like a lawyer, and do not automaticaly go for the cheapest.

For instance a few days ago there were two copies of World Biblical Commentaries on Libronix for sale but on closer inspection one had already been used by the sellers mother, it was therefore already registered and hence pretty much worthless.


----------



## Hippo (Jul 8, 2008)

christianyouth said:


> Thanks for all of the replies. It sounds like ebay is a reliable place, and I'll for sure check the feed back and ratings of the seller. I wonder about the return policy, though. Those of you who got defective items, like the guitar or the iPod with a scratch on the screen, did you have the option of sending back the item for a refund?



Each vendor will have a different policy but most should state this policy in their advert, do not assume that they will.


----------



## TimV (Jul 8, 2008)

I sell my extra exotic plants on ebay. People just need to check the "feedback" scores of the people they're buying from, as was said.

Since ebay teamed up with paypal, and paypal's teamed up with the post office, things are easier for everyone.

Yesterday someone bought some plants. I pushed a button, and that sent them an automatic invoice. They typed a few buttons at their paypal site, and paypal notified me that the money was deposited into my account.

I went out to the greenhouse, packed up the plants, and pushed a few buttons at my ebay account, which is linked to my paypal account. The printer printed out a shipping label which was post paid. I just taped in on and sent it.

I never had to leave my house. Paypal deducted the 4.85 postage from my paypal account and by just printing it out it's done, and the mail lady just picks it up when she comes by. No stamps, no trip to the post office to pay, no writing addresses. Who would have believed it even 5 years ago?


----------



## Blue Tick (Jul 8, 2008)

When purchasing on eBay I try to go with sellers who are Power Sellers.

The reason why, in my experience is, most Power Sellers make eBay their primary means of an income. So, there's going to be an extra added effort level too ensure customer satisfaction. Myself being a Power Seller and relying on my eBay sales as my primary means of an income pushes me to provide the best possible online buying experience for my customers. 

In additon Power Sellers also have to qualify in order to become PS. They have to sell a certain amount of items or have a certain amount of monthly sales in order to be considered PS. 

Just some other things to consider.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jul 9, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> tcalbrecht said:
> 
> 
> > christianyouth said:
> ...



Fred,

Yep. That's what I did. Not the actual video assembly, but the front part of the case that covers it. They even send you tools to help with the disassembly/assembly. There are repair videos on Youtube and other places that give you step-by-step instructions. It was fairly straightforward, except that some of the connectors are very small and hard to work with. I had to work it several times before I got all the connections right.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jul 9, 2008)

I mainly buy from three people on eBay.

Steve Jacobs: eBay My World - mrstevespawnshop91r6

Lucky Dog Bargins:
eBay My World - luckydogbargain

and evening Music:
eBay My World - eveningmusic

Lucky Dog is your best bet for an iPod of any sort for a good price and reliable delivery. In addition, if the iPod arrives and isn't working, nor still under warranty, they will replace it with a working model. 

Best thing to do with an iPod is always check the warranty date:
Apple - Support - Help - Check Your Support Coverage

I purchased an 80GB from Lucky Dog that wouldn't hold a charge. They directed me to this site and told me to see if it was still under warranty. It is- until March 2009. So I went into the apple store and got it replaced, no worries, no problems. Lucky Dog also stated that if Apple wouldn't replace it, they would.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jul 9, 2008)

tcalbrecht said:


> Fred,
> 
> Yep. That's what I did. Not the actual video assembly, but the front part of the case that covers it. They even send you tools to help with the disassembly/assembly. There are repair videos on Youtube and other places that give you step-by-step instructions. It was fairly straightforward, except that some of the connectors are very small and hard to work with. I had to work it several times before I got all the connections right.



In addition, there are take-apart manuals on PowerBook Medic's site for every Apple and iPod:
Apple Macbook, iBook, Powerbook Service Manual Repair Guides

I used a guide from here to take my MacBook Pro apart to replace the screen. Total cost to me - about $340 (including the screen and two sets of screwdrivers I had to purchase). Apple wanted $700 to replace everything and other places minimum price just for the part was $450.....


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 9, 2008)

Andrew,

I would go with BlackCalvinist's suggestions, and if you want info on other eBay sellers check: Negative/Neutral Feedback

If I'd known about this site I could have saved myself from buying a counterfeit SanDisk Compact Flash card, and a beat digital camera AC adapter.

Sometimes sellers have a 98 or 99% positive feedback, but when you check the negatives you find they sell _many thousands_ of items while only _hundreds_ -- perhaps in a certain category -- are downright rip-offs. Hundreds of negatives stating "counterfeit" are a no-brainer to stay clear of such folks, even if they have 99% good.


----------

